# Newbie chicken owner needs advice



## mugsiewalker (Nov 4, 2013)

Ok. So I've been working on this ranch taking care of their 7 chickens and 2 roosters and now that I'm leaving the owner wants to give them to me. Up until now I've been feeding them what she buys (usually whatever is on sale plus table scraps) but now that they're going to be members of my family, I want to do what's best for them. Suggestions on a healthy diet would be appreciated, also special treats. I've got to confess these critters have won my heart. After everyone telling me how stupid they are, I've found them to be anything but. Once they know you care about them they turn into a cross between lap dogs and parrots (roosters excepted. They're totally into the macho thing) love TGS. I'm a goat person as well and you guys have helped me in ways too numerous to mention.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Feed a good egg layer pellet, some chicken scratch. Give Shell to keep their eggs from breaking so easy. Any feed store will know what you need.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats on your new additions  Agreed....oyster shell free choice, a good layer pellet or feed, some scratch and scraps and plenty of fresh water. Check for lice and mites and ask about when their last deworming was and with what...

Keeping them penned in their new coop for a week helps to let them know where to roost.


----------



## Chaarlie (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm totally with you on chickens being smarter than their made out to be!!! I feed mine Dumor chicken feed. And I supplement that with oyster shells, I don't feed my chickens their egg shells because I've heard that can make them start to suck their eggs. :chin:


----------



## mugsiewalker (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks everybody. One not so big problem. They don't like their coop and prefer to nest under the trailer where I'm living. Makes collecting eggs a bit of a challenge but it sure is fun to have them close by.


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

After a couple nights of u putting them in the coop where they need to sleep so predators won't get them they will start to get the hang of it. Just make it comfy with pine shavings and sticks for roosting. Good luck with your chickens. I love mine


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, just pen them up in their new coop when you build one and make a place to lay eggs in boxes and they will be happy, you can let them out during the day but it is recommended blocking off or removing the old nesting area's, after a week of being locked in, they should know where they need to go in at night and to lay their eggs. Feed them in their new coop and that way, it will be easy to get them to go in when you want them in. ;-)


----------

